# JEDEC-Standard bei DDR4 - warum wird er kaum beachtet?



## Ugh-Tech (29. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen!

mir ist aufgefallen, dass eigentlich seit Jahren hoch taktender DDR4-RAM kaum standardkonform angeboten wird. Laut Standard (bzw. meinem Kenntnisstand desselben) hat DDR4-RAM eine Spannung von 1,2V, die (gefühlte) Mehrheit der Module ab DDR4-2400 aufwärts werden aber mit einer Betriebsspannung von 1,35V angegeben, und während die Taktraten immer weiter nach oben geschraubt werden, tut sich hinsichtlich der Spannung quasi nichts - warum?

Gibt es einen Zweitstandard, zu dem ich bisher nichts gefunden habe?
Interessiert das außer mir niemanden?
Wie wirkt sich die höhere Spannung auf den Energieverbrauch des Gesamtsystems aus (ist zwar nur ein kleiner Teil vom Gesamtsystem, aber immerhin sind 1,35V 12,5% mehr als 1,2V)?
Was hat man überhaupt (außer einer größeren Auswahl und offenbar auch mehr Taktpotential) von der höheren Spannung?


----------



## HisN (29. Oktober 2019)

Na weil die Menschheit geil nach hohen Zahlen ist, und bei den AMD-Prozessoren nicht jeder Kern direkten Zugang zum RAM hat, da holt man über den RAM-Takt erheblich Leistung aus den Prozessoren raus. Außerdem sind die Menschen meistens nicht willig viel Geld in PC-Hardware zu stecken, deshalb kauft sich niemand ein Quad-Channel-System, wo er die Bandbreite auch schon mit Standard-Takt anliegen hätte, für die er beim RAM extra bezahlen muss^^

Schnelleres RAM gibt im CPU-Limit mehr CPU-Leistung. Deshalb kauft man sich schnellen RAM. Und das lustige ist .... unter dem HS der 4Ghz-Ram-Riegel liegen meistens genau die gleichen Chips wie unter dem HS der langsameren Riegel, nur das diese über die Spannung den hohen Takt schaffen (und ohne nur "langsam" laufen). Deshalb die hohe Spannung.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (29. Oktober 2019)

Deiner Argumentation nach müsste es dann sowas wie eine "rote (Takt-)linie" geben, bis zu der es quasi ausschließlich RAM mit 1,2V gibt, darüber fast ausschließlich RAM mit 1,35V - und nach meinem Verständnis müsste diese Linie (aktuell) bei DDR4-3200 liegen (ist zumindest in Sachen Taktfrequent der höchstspezifizierte JEDEC-Standard). Streng genommen dürfte jeder Speicher, der mit DDR4-3200 beworben wird, diese aber nicht mit 1,2V erreicht, nur mit einem entsprechenden Hinweis verkauft, werden, dass er nicht standardkonform ist - egal, wie hoch man den Takt mit höheren Spannungen noch prügeln kann.
Die Praxis sieht anders aus: Im PCGH-Einkaufsführer findet sich kein DDR4-Speicher mit 1,2V (Printausgabe 11/2019).


----------



## HisN (29. Oktober 2019)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht.
Auch jeder 4.6Ghz-Speicher wird mit einem 2.1333Mhz/1.2V-Profil daherkommen.
JEDER JDEC-Konforme Speicher hat dieses Profil.

Aber der Zahlengeilen-Menschheit verkauft man 3200Mhz besser als 2.1333Mhz


----------



## Ugh-Tech (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich spreche nicht von 2.133 MHz sondern von 3.200 MHz, für die es einen JEDEC-Standard gibt, und für die ich aktuell im Preisvergleich deutlich weniger Module mit 1,2V finde als mit 1,35V. Ich beweifle, dass auch nur auf einer entsprechenden Verpackung deutlich sichtbar darauf hingewiesen wird, dass dieser Speicher nicht dem Standard entspricht.
Und es ist ja nicht so, dass es Module mit DDR4-3200 1,2V gar nicht geben würde, also muss es ja prinzipiell möglich sein, sie zu bauen - warum sollte ich mir also einen Speicher kaufen, der 3.200 MHz nur mit 1,35V schafft (vorausgesetzt, ich will nicht übertakten)?
Warum muss ich diese Info oft in den Details der Shopseiten suchen (und dann haben teilweise unterschiedliche Shops bei den gleichen Modulen unterscheidliche Angaben)?
Und warum gibt es bei der PCGH im Einkaufsführer keine entsprechende Tabelle "standardkonformer Speicher"?


----------



## HisN (29. Oktober 2019)

Wenn er ein 2.1333Mhz- Profil mit 1.2V mit sich bringt (was er machen wird) dann entspricht er dem Standard.
Also ist jeder standardkonform.

Gibt es tatsächlich einen JDEC-Standard 3.2Ghz mit 1.2V?


----------



## markus1612 (29. Oktober 2019)

Der Standard dient lediglich zur Kompatibilität.
Es geht darum, dass man jeden RAM auf ein Mainboard setzen kann, ohne dass man direkt beim 1. Starten Probleme kriegt, weil der RAM Takt X bei Spannung Y nicht schafft.
Jedes erhältliche DDR4 Modul ist JEDEC-konform, weil es bei 1.2V und 2133MHz läuft.

Und mal zum Thema Stromverbrauch: Klar verbraucht RAM mit 1.35V mehr als RAM mit 1.2V, allerdings bewegt sich das in einem Rahmen, wo das schlicht keine Rolle spielt, weil RAM einfach nicht wirklich was verbraucht.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (29. Oktober 2019)

Ja, dem Standard DDR4-2133N, P oder R - beworben wird er aber i.d.R. als DDR4-3200, ohne die Frequenz standardkonform zu erreichen - darum geht es mir bzw. darum, dass diese Tatsache nahezu nirgends erwähnt wird.



HisN schrieb:


> Gibt es tatsächlich einen JDEC-Standard 3.2Ghz mit 1.2V?


Zumindest laut Wikipedia gibt's gleich drei: DDR4-3200W, AA und AC (wobei sich die Buchstaben auf die Timings beziehen), 1,2V gilt generell für JEDEC-DDR4-Standards.


EDIT:
Ok, ich ziehe die Sache mal anders auf, vielleicht wird dann klar(er), warum es mir geht:
Es gibt einen Standard der JEDEC, in dem für DDR4-Speicher unterschiedlicher Leistungsstufen (1.600 bis einschließlich 3.200 MT/s, in 266-kT/s-Stufen) die Rahmenparameter festgelegt sind (Taktfrequenzen, Timings, etc.); und für alle diese Leistungsstufen gilt: Betriebsspannung = 1,2V.
Als Käufer erwarte ich, dass sich alle auf dem Markt angebotenen Module insofern an diesen Standard halten, dass sie die BEWORBENE Leistungsstufe mit der im Standard festgelegten Spannung erreichen (sofern diese Leistungsstufe im Standard enthalten ist. Jenseits von 3.200 MT/s können sie gerne mit der Spannung hoch gehen, ist ja schon durch die Frequenz klar, dass man sich außerhalb des Standards bewegt). <-- Das ist momentan bei einem Großteil der auf dem Markt befindlichen Module nicht der Fall; die entsprechende Info ist gerne in den Details versteckt und über verschiedene Shops hinweg verglichen teilweise widersprüchlich.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich verstehe Deine Frage, aber die Praxisrelevanz nicht. Millionen User nutzen DDR4 außerhalb der Spezifikation, die meisten Übertakter legen 1,45-1,5 Volt an DDR4 an und die Bausteine machen das klaglos mit.

Selbst die Grenze von 1,5 Volt scheint eher eine Grenze des Machbaren zu sein, weil sich am Takt oder Timings danach quasi nichts mehr rausquetschen lässt.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (29. Oktober 2019)

Mir geht es vorrangig um's Prinzip: Wenn es Standards gibt, sollte man sich daran halten (wozu braucht man sonst Standards?) - wenn dann noch Reserven zum Übertakten da sind: um so besser!

Für mich liest sich aber die Angabe DDR4-3200 bei 1,35V so, als würde der Riegel die 3.200 MT/s eben nicht mit 1,2V schaffen, die der Standard vorschreibt - also muss ich (wenn ich unbedingt RAM mit 1,2V betreiben will oder muss) für jeden Riegel Informationen einholen, mit welcher Spannung er zu betreiben ist, damit er die beworbene Leistung erbringt - und wenn dann Riegel X in Shop A mit 1,2V angegeben ist und in Shop B mit 1,35V, ist das ziemlich nervig.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Oktober 2019)

Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Für mich liest sich aber die Angabe DDR4-3200 bei 1,35V so, als würde der Riegel die 3.200 MT/s eben nicht mit 1,2V schaffen, die der Standard vorschreibt - also muss ich (wenn ich unbedingt RAM mit 1,2V betreiben will oder muss) für jeden Riegel Informationen einholen, mit welcher Spannung er zu betreiben ist, damit er die beworbene Leistung erbringt - und wenn dann Riegel X in Shop A mit 1,2V angegeben ist und in Shop B mit 1,35V, ist das ziemlich nervig.



Hat Du dir mal den wikipedia-Eintrag zu DDR4 SDRAM angesehen? Mir scheint, der DDR4-Standard wurde über die Jahre mehrfach angepasst.

Die höhere Spannung geht demnach primär auf den 10nm-Prozess zurück. Bei Verabschiedung des Standards waren noch 40nm gebräuchlich, aber die Technik hat daraus in 15 Jahren 10nm werden lassen. Was unterproportional höhere Spannungen bei überproportional höherer Leistung zulässt.

Oder kurz gesagt: Du bist nicht Up-to-Date! 

DDR4 SDRAM - Wikipedia


----------



## markus1612 (29. Oktober 2019)

Der Hersteller spezifiziert seine Riegel mit einer Spannung.
Wenn die Shops dann was anderes angeben, ist das nicht die Schuld vom Hersteller.


----------



## KrHome (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke ich hab verstanden, was du meinst TE. 

Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Industrie keine Lust hat Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Das würde sie aber, wenn sie ein Modul anbietet, dass 3200@1,2 schafft, während es zur Erfüllung des Standards vollkommen ausreicht, wenn sie ein Modul anbieten, dass nur 2133@1,2 schafft und die 3200@1,35.

Knackpunkt ist hier also die Definition zur Erfüllung des Standards in Kombination mit der Konsumerignoranz, dass die Spannung total egal ist solange der Ram 3200 MHz schafft und läuft - und für letzteres sorgt ein anderer Standard, nämlich XMP.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

Kenne keine Arbeitsspeicher die ab 3000 MHz laufen und dann nur 1,2v mit angegeben werden.
Die ersten 1,2v Speicher die ich kenne waren DDR3 mit 1600MHz und da sind wir noch weit von 3000 MHz und mehr entfernt.

Arbeitsspeicher mit 3000 MHz und mehr gehörte bisher immer zu OC, da die Prozessoren keinen Controller auf dem Prozessor verbaut hatten die vom Standard her bereits 3000 MHz oder mehr konnten. Daher sind solche Arbeitsspeicher bisher auch schon OC Speicher gewesen und um mehr Takt fahren zu können muss auch mehr Spannung anliegen. Es gibt auch spezielle OC Speicher die auf 4000 MHz kommen und auch keine 1,350v mehr angegeben haben sondern mit 1,400v angegeben werden. Oder letztens die neuen 3600 MHz Speicher mit nur CL14, die laufen dann auch mit 1,400v, da sobald die Latenzen so niedrig sind auch eine höhere Spannung anliegen muss.

Die neuen 3000er AMD Prozessoren sind die ersten Prozessoren die überhaupt laut Standard 3200MHz ermöglichen, aber diese Speicher müssen um diesen Takt auch halten zu können ihre 1,350v dennoch anliegen haben.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kenne keine Arbeitsspeicher die ab 3000 MHz laufen und dann nur 1,2v mit angegeben werden.
> Die ersten 1,2v Speicher die ich kenne waren DDR3 mit 1600MHz und da sind wir noch weit von 3000 MHz und mehr entfernt.



Der hier läuft in Quad-Channel bei 1.2 Volt auf 2.800 MHz. Dual aber auch nur bei 2.666.

Das war vor vier Jahren, da gab es noch keinen 10nm-DDR4 (2016).

[User-Review] Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M4A2800C16(B/R)


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt kein Dual- oder Quad-Channel von seiten der Arbeitsspeicher, die Arbeitsspeicher sind immer identisch.
Diese werden in 2er oder 4er Sets verkauft was weder mit Dual- oder Quad-Channel zu tun hat. Dual- oder Quad-Channel kommt erst durch die verwendete Plattform mittels verbautem System zustande.

In deinem Links werden die Arbeitsspeicher mit 3000 MHz auch @ 1,350v angegeben.
Natürlich können Arbeitsspeicher auch mit nur 1,2v mit so einem Takt laufen, aber nicht jeder Arbeitsspeicher macht bei so einem hohen Takt die niedrige Spannung mit.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Oktober 2019)

DDR4-3200 bei üblichen Timings wie 16-18-18-36/38 verkraften viel weniger RAM-Kits bei 1,20 Volt stabil als bei 1,35 Volt. Um ein Kit für 1,20 Volt zu spezifizieren, reicht es nicht, wenn es mit 1,20 Volt stabil läuft. Ein Hersteller wird hier mindestens auf einen Puffer von 3, besser 5 Prozent achten, damit Faktoren wie hohe Umgebungstemperaturen oder eine suboptimale Spannungsversorgung nicht gleich zu Instabilität führen. Realistisch gesehen sind wir damit bereits bei ~1,16 bzw. 1,14 Volt. Das geht mit einem deutlich erhöhten Selektionsausschuss einher und begrenzt die sinnvolle Auswahl von Speicherchipmodellen. Beides wirkt sich unmittelbar auf den Preis aus. Damit muss man sich als RAM-Hersteller fragen, ob es genügend Käufer gibt, die für ein DDR4-3200-Kit einen deutlichen Aufpreis zahlen würden, falls es für 1,20 statt 1,35 Volt freigegeben ist. Die Masse der DDR4-3200-Kits mit üblichen Eckdaten (16-18-18-36/38 @ 1,35 V o. ä.) weist nämlich keinen relevanten Aufpreis zu den günstigsten DDR4-Modulen auf (wenn man die Aufpreise für Heatspreader, RGB-LEDs etc. berücksichtigt).

Zum Orientierung:
Der günstigste DDR4-Kit im PCGH-Preisvergleich liegt bei 3,224 Euro pro GiByte (und ist für zahme DDR4-2400/17-17-17-39 @ 1,20 Volt freigegeben). Das günstigste DDR4-Kit mit einer Freigabe ab DDR4-3200 liegt bei 3,728 Euro pro GiByte. In Relation zum Takt ist das schnellere Kit also sogar günstiger als der DDR4-2400-Preisbrecher (DDR4-858 pro Euro vs. DDR4-744 pro Euro). Was sagt uns das? Für die DDR4-3200-Spec 16-18-18-36/38 bei 1,35 Volt ist keine relevante Selektion erforderlich, die breite Masse der Chips schafft das.

Für die Ausgabe 04/2019 habe ich mir zehn günstige RAM-Kits mit einem niedrigen Preis pro GiByte angesehen. Die Taktstufe DDR4-3200 teste ich bei den Tuning-Tests nicht, die Taktstufe DDR4-3333 (Taktplus von 4 Prozent gegenüber DDR4-3200 - kann man also grob mit dem oben angesprochenen Spannungspuffer vergleichen)  hat aber lediglich ein einziges Kit mit CL 16 bei 1,20 Volt stabil bewältigt. Bei 1,35 Volt hingegen waren immerhin vier Kits sogar für DDR4-3600 mit CL16 geeignet. Zum Nachlesen: [PLUS] Test: 10 günstige DDR4-RAM-Kits für AMD Ryzen und Intel Core

1,35 statt 1,20 Volt ist also die einfachste (und breit akzeptierte) Möglichkeit, um Chips (und ggf. PCBs) zu günstigen Preisen mit Specs anzubieten, die auf aktuellen Plattformen eine ordentliche Grundleistung bieten und z. B. die offizielle Taktobergrenze für Ryzen 3000 ausreizen. Hält man an 1,20 Volt fest, geht das nur
- bei gleichbleibender Chipgüte mit (deutlich) entschärften Timings oder
- mit höherer Chipgüte zu (deutlich) höheren Preisen.

Beides wird nicht besonders stark nachgefragt: Im PCGH-Preisvergleich liegt kein einziges DDR4-Kit mit 1,20 Volt in den Top 10. Der PCGH-Einkaufsführer spiegelt hier eigentlich nur die Präferenzen der meisten Anwender wider. Die vom Hersteller vorgesehene Spannung ist zwar (wie der Undervolting-Spielraum) ein Wertungskriterium, spielt gegenüber Aspekten wie Kapazität oder Geschwindigkeit in Benchmarks aber eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## skoberst (29. Oktober 2019)

ich habe crucial ballistix sport AT 3200 speicher , das mainboardboard wählt nur die 2 hauptprofile Jedec/xmp .

aber mit dem Herstellertool kann ich alle gespeicherten profile auslesen und der speicher hat je 15 Pofile für Jedec  1500 CL10 bis 3600 CL24 bei 1,2V  und XMP 2000 CL10 bis 4800 CL24 bei 1,35V

warum ich die 30 profile im UEFI nicht direkt anwählen kann weis wohl nur der mainboard hersteller. 
Bei manueller wahl der Speicherfrequenz dürfte das board dann anhand voreinstellung (jedec oder docp/xmp) und der 30 speicherprofile die timings auswürfeln.

Der Standard wird also beachtet aber der Kunde wird nicht mit dem ganzen drumherum belästigt. Schau doch mal mit nem Speichertool deines Herstellers nach was dein Speicher wirklich eingespeichert hat.  evtl. geht es auch mit dem crucial tool   DDR4 Ballistix M.O.D.-Hilfsprogramm | Crucial.de


----------



## Ugh-Tech (29. Oktober 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Hat Du dir mal den wikipedia-Eintrag zu DDR4 SDRAM angesehen? Mir scheint, der DDR4-Standard wurde über die Jahre mehrfach angepasst.
> 
> Die höhere Spannung geht demnach primär auf den 10nm-Prozess zurück. Bei Verabschiedung des Standards waren noch 40nm gebräuchlich, aber die Technik hat daraus in 15 Jahren 10nm werden lassen. Was unterproportional höhere Spannungen bei überproportional höherer Leistung zulässt.
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich hatte ich bisher nur von 1,2V irgendetwas gelesen und beim Wikipedia-Artikel die Ergänzung auf 1,4V beim Drüberfliegen komplett ausgeblendet - die Schätzung, dass Low-Voltage DDR4-RAM mit 1,05V laufen soll, habe ich dagegen nicht überlesen... Da war wohl mehr der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens.


----------



## magiceye04 (2. November 2019)

Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen, dass eigentlich seit Jahren hoch taktender DDR4-RAM kaum standardkonform angeboten wird. Laut Standard (bzw. meinem Kenntnisstand desselben) hat DDR4-RAM eine Spannung von 1,2V, die (gefühlte) Mehrheit der Module ab DDR4-2400 aufwärts werden aber mit einer Betriebsspannung von 1,35V angegeben, und während die Taktraten immer weiter nach oben geschraubt werden, tut sich hinsichtlich der Spannung quasi nichts - warum?


Das ist leider schon bei DDR3 massiv so gewesen und vermutlich auch bei DDR2.
DDR4 hatte von Anfang an damit zu kämpfen, dass es fast keine JEDEC-konformen Module gab.
Die JEDEC kommt entweder nicht hinterher oder man kann sich einfach nicht auf einheitliche Standards einigen.
Wirklich wichtig ist JEDEC nur bei den großen OEMs und vor allem bei Server-Herstellern.
Im Endkundenmarkt wollen die RAM-Hersteller mit möglichst hohem Takt und niedrigen Latenzen glänzen - da bleibt die JEDEC-Konformität komplett auf der Strecke und es wird fast ausschließlich OC-RAM verkauft. Der schafft dann die angegebenen Einstellungen nur bei deutlich erhöhter Spannung und auch nicht wirklich auf allen Mainboards.
Wenn alle RAM-Hersteller sich an die JEDEC-Standards halten würden, dann gäbe es das ganze Chaos mit der Inkompatibilität mit den Mainboards überhaupt nicht. Die Mainboard-Hersteller müssten nicht mühsam jedes einzelne Produkt der RAM-Hersteller testen und dann in seitenlangen Kompatibilitätslisten aufführen. Bei RAM-Herstellern ohne eigene Chipfertigung kann man zudem nicht mal zuverlässig vorraussagen, dass unter dem gleichen Namen auch wirklich der gleiche Speicher verkauft wird.

Als ich vor 2,5 Jahren meinen Ryzen gekauft habe, habe ich mich bewusst gegen OC-RAM entschieden. Das ist dann eben nur 2400er geworden. 
Auch heute würde ich nur max. 3200er mit 1,2V nehmen, auch wenn die Auswahl recht klein ist.

Dieses Drama hatten wir vor ca. 20 Jahren schon mal. Da haben die Hersteller noch schlimmeres Zeug zusammengelötet, was manchmal nur auf bestimmten Chipsätzen der Mainboards lief, auf anderen auf Grund der Verdrahtung überhaupt nicht. Das ging soweit, dass eigentlich nur noch Infineon JEDEC-konform produziert hat. Beim Kauf musste man sich also zwischen Infineon und RAMsch entscheiden. Wie wir wissen, hat sich damals leider RAMsch durchgesetzt und Infineon hat die Speicher-Tochter in die Insolvenz überführt.


----------

